
The gas industry is paying Instagram influencers to gush over gas stoves - hhs
https://www.motherjones.com/environment/2020/06/gas-industry-influencers-stoves/
======
rshnotsecure
I have an electric stove. My neighbor has a gas stove. Everyone says gas is
better. It does get warmer faster + works when the power is out.

Then again, my house won't blow up. This seems like a major win.

However recently my neighbor was able to get emergency generators with 48 hour
run times supplied by inline natural gas. To do this with Tesla Home Batteries
would require perhaps 6 of them.

So still undecided on where I stand.

